

Remap Your Caps Lock As Backspace - RevRal
http://www.michaeljaylissner.com/blog/remap-caps-lock-as-backspace

======
samdk
I use my caps lock key as a right arrow key. Reaching for escape in Vim
doesn't really bother me, and I find it surprisingly useful pretty much any
time I'm typing.

I use AutoHotkey (<http://www.autohotkey.com/>) to remap it on Windows, and
xmodmap/xset under X on Linux. If anyone has suggestions for doing this easily
under OS X I'd love to hear them.

The AutoHotkey script is this: SetCapsLockState, ALwaysOff CapsLock::Right

And the xmodmap/xset commands are basically the same as those mentioned in the
article for remapping backspace: xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock" xmodmap
-e "keycode 66 = Right" xset r 66

------
hyperlogic
It's pretty common for emacs users to remap caps lock to the control key. In
fact, it's the first tip in Steve Yegge's Effective Emacs essay.

<http://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/effective-emacs>

------
bwr
I've been using Caps Lock as Escape for an easy to access escape in vim. I am
so used to this now that it is one of the first things I have to change when
setting up a machine before I go crazy.

------
RevRal
For Vim I use tab as esc, and s-tab as tab. Auto-indent turned on.

Caps as right arrow is an interesting idea.

Basically, caps lock is silly.

